# Palmerston Fort, UK - July 2016



## SlimJim (Jul 4, 2016)

*The Return of Konrad 3 (Part 2): Your Twigs Can't Stop the 'Ballz'*

Visited with Konrad.

Konrad is still with us and we've been getting into some sticky situations these last few weeks  After the incident with the Falcon (close encounter with a loose dog/loosing my GoPro on site(found it in the end)), I was well up for something more chill...

This one's an old favourite of our's. I've perhaps been here 4 or 5 times and there's still some small parts of it I haven't yet seen. Getting in was a bit of a slog, especially with heavy packs, but it was all worth it in the end.

Wandering around in the dry ditch.






Mr.Ballz atop a gun emplacement. You can see increment markings painted inside.





Courtyard.





Internal areas.





Stove. You'd need it! I've done a few winter explores here and it's bitter!





More internal areas...although slightly more crusty!





Corridor.





Showers/troughs of some sort.





Stairs.





Very cool bathroom!





We had some rope gear on us with the intention of using it for other mischief. It's a damn sight easier to rope down than risk even a low free climb.





Underground passage. Konrad managed to get some lighting on!





Bit of video to round it off...


Big ups to Konrad for supplying a big crate of Coke and for the Nicotine fixes.

With the crew complete and together at the moment the creative juices are flowing. More splores and chaos on the way...

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Dick Derpin (Jul 4, 2016)

Nice report sir! I do need to go back here and see some more. This place has to have one of the most fun entrances ive done.


----------



## degenerate (Jul 5, 2016)

Real nice that, love the videos as always - glad you found your go-pro!


----------



## Conrad (Jul 5, 2016)

Solid write up and video Jim, I really do like this fort as it's so well preserved.


----------



## krela (Jul 5, 2016)

Great report SJ.


----------



## HughieD (Jul 5, 2016)

That's top notch exploring!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice photographs here! Your photograph of 'showers/troughs of some sort' is the 'Other Ranks' shaving and morning ablution room, the bathroom with two baths is the 'Officers' facility' - evidently officers never took a bath on their own it seems!!


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 5, 2016)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nice photographs here! Your photograph of 'showers/troughs of some sort' is the 'Other Ranks' shaving and morning ablution room, the bathroom with two baths is the 'Officers' facility' - evidently officers never took a bath on their own it seems!!



Ahhh very interesting! Yes...does seem a bit...cosy


----------



## zender126 (Jul 5, 2016)

Nice one :notworthy:
Theyve really cleaned it up since i last went. Any access to the middle caponier?


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 5, 2016)

zender126 said:


> Nice one :notworthy:
> Theyve really cleaned it up since i last went. Any access to the middle caponier?



Can't remember to be honest. I don't think we found a way in to that bit. Konrad will remember better than me. They sealed off a lot of doorways and what not inside, which is quite random. Slows down the l33ts with their bolt cutters I guess. We'll probably be back to try some other ideas sooner or later. There's been a fair whack of activity on site, so areas might get opened up as time goes by.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 5, 2016)

That's a very good post. I like this. This fort is well preserved and could be used as a set for a movie or a TV drama. The showers/troughs are better condition than the officers bathing area, its also missing hooks on the wall.


----------



## Brewtal (Jul 6, 2016)

That is a great report! Nice work!


----------



## smiler (Jul 6, 2016)

I. Enjoyed that, great pics, Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Awesome photos from both of you! Glad you seemed to get the run of the place too! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2016)

Excellent images and video,great show for you both.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 9, 2016)

Great pics and so nice to see the place intact and unsmeared!


----------



## FFerret (Jul 22, 2016)

Great report, I love that place. I hope the current custodians can work out what to do with it. Two groups I am involved with have in the last couple of years been asked to assist organise/ conduct tours on open days....but they never seem to ask a group back to assist again.

The fort will be open on selected days during this summer starting 27th July if anybodies interested. The date are in the attached link:

What's On


----------



## tazong (Jul 22, 2016)

Brilliant jim loved it really good explore bud - loved the video and music till about half way then i thought my brain had melted and that drum and bass hit me lol
good stuff pal(not the music lol)


----------



## SlimJim (Jul 25, 2016)

tazong said:


> Brilliant jim loved it really good explore bud - loved the video and music till about half way then i thought my brain had melted and that drum and bass hit me lol
> good stuff pal(not the music lol)



Taz's brain turned to goo: mission accomplished!  Cheers!


----------



## Kacy_M (Aug 8, 2016)

Wonderful photo's/video. There's something quite enchanting about the grounds of this Fort.


----------

